

Preview of WebKit’s WebGL / Canvas 3D - jeff18
http://blog.wolfire.com/2009/09/preview-of-webkits-webgl-canvas3d/

======
makecheck
If anyone ever wonders why it's important not to "standardize" on any one
program, innovations like these are a good example.

Continued kudos to the little guys (Opera, Mozilla, Apple) for actually doing
something useful with the browser. And Microsoft, I'm tired of hearing the
word "innovation" from you.

------
tlrobinson
There's also O3D. Hopefully one of the two quickly becomes the clear standard.

~~~
wmf
O3D is supposed to be more efficient but WebGL is more familiar to
programmers, has more browser vendors behind it, and has official backing from
Khronos.

